# TTweaker's Guide - Version 0.6.0 now available



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

Finally it's here, the ultimate TT tweaker's guide: http://www.wikitt.org/wikiTT/images/f/fc/TTweakers-Guide.pdf

Some time ago I realised I had a lots of TT articles and links on my hard drive, pretty much in unusable state. 
I started putting them into a single printable document, and this is what we have now.  
Not much, but definitely something to keep in the laptop bag together with the VAG-COM cable, or even in the glove box.

I will keep adding more information, so any comments and suggestions are naturally very welcome!

Enjoy


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Brilliant!

Thank you. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanx for that its really handy


----------



## retrosic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks a lot, this will come come handy! :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Looks pretty useful, but it might be nice where you've taken content directly from other places (Wak's site, Ross-Tech, Audiworld) if the source was credited, both as it's the right thing to do and also so people can go and find out more if they want to....


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

excellent.. a real handy collection of information there. Should save some time trying to source answers to some of those most common ailments, but as clived points out, it might be a good idea to add an addendum just to mention some of the sources.


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I'll add the credits in the next version. Originally I was just collecting the articles for myself without much worrying about credits etc. Have to do some digging to find out where the originals are from, no problem.

All the information is already available somewhere, but the guide is simply trying to answer 98% of the questions with 2% of the information available. 
Or, giving instructions to procedures people do regularly, like throttle body reset and key fob recoding.

The next version is going to have much more info, like howto tune the MPG display, how to adjust the fuel gauge, what to log in VAG-COM, and more.

Stay tuned! 8)


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

Next time you are playing with the climate control codes, it would be really really useful if you could just pick one unverified code, 
and check whether it makes any sense. Then just drop me PM, and tell me

- what code
- it's absolutely correct/maybe correct/incorrect
- why do you think it's correct / incorrect
- how did you verify the information

Hopefully in the end we have a full list of CC codes for the TT 

Cheers!


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

that is VERY handy, thanks, 
I do think that you need to add cridits as soon as pos,

but it is very good!


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

Just uploaded a new version 0.2.4, it's available behind the same link.

Now the credits are there, unfortunately the links are not working in the pdf, but I am trying to solve that in the next version.

There is generally no new info in this version, some formating changes, like all the tables and lists are now in a separate chapter in the end. 
Should be easier to print, if you only want the tables.

Enjoy! 8)


----------



## sotos (Sep 22, 2006)

Very helpfull :!: Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## richml (Mar 13, 2007)

Great doc. Useful and I'll keep it and use it. Thanks.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Thanks very handy.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Much appreciated. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

You should sell this to Audi Dealers... :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've only just seen this. Excellent stuff! I'll enjoy reading that later. I noticed you had Lemiwinks on there - have you used that to tweak anything on yours?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Jonas,

Its a neat document, but you really should add a disclaimer to it.

we all share and advise on information, some of it from good sources, some from hearsay, some from personal research and experience.

You should add some words to that effect advising that the information is provided as is and in good faith from various sources, use with caution.

Anything like this should be used with that in mind.


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> Jonas,
> Its a neat document, but you really should add a disclaimer to it.


Well, there is already the legal disclaimer:


TTweakers-Guide said:


> All the information in this document is provided â€œas isâ€, without warranty of any kind, either expressed or implied, including, without limitation, warranties of merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose and non-infringement. The authors of this document, or the texts within, specifically do not make any warranties or representations as to the accuracy or completeness of any such materials. Under no circumstances shall the authors be liable for any loss, damage, liability or expense incurred or suffered that is claimed to have resulted from the use of this document, including, without limitation, any fault, error, omission, interruption or delay with respect thereto. Under no circumstances, including but not limited to negligence, shall the the authors or their affiliates be liable for any direct, indirect, incidental, special or consequential damages, even if the authors has been advised of the possibility of such damages.


(I really love this legal bs, I have never managed to read thourgh any with only one try...)

And the same translated to mortals:


TTweakers-Guide said:


> Simply put, the use of the information in this document is at the Userâ€™s sole risk.


And I have already written some new warning words in the specific sections, whenever the tweak could cause bad things to happen.

Wak, is this something you are after? I think we have our ar**s covered, but I admit the users should be warned in each section, if the tweak can cause trouble. Wilco. 8)

Cheers,
jonas


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cool, I must have missed that. :roll: too busy reading the good stuff!


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> I noticed you had Lemiwinks on there - have you used that to tweak anything on yours?


Hi John, indeed I have. Though most the changes I have tried so far could have been done in VAG-COM. Apparently the VAG guys knew their stuff when they set the ranges in the adaptation channels. They seem to be enough even for remapped cars.

I will write more about my experiments later, when I have verified all the results. At this point I can say it's amazing how much a couple percents in the fueling parameters changes the driveability.

Cheers
jonas


----------



## summy24 (Mar 10, 2007)

I will cherish this information for the rest of my life - handing it it down generations to generations ........


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice one - thanks


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

jonas said:


> At this point I can say it's amazing how much a couple percents in the fueling parameters changes the driveability.
> Cheers
> jonas


Which fuelling channels did you tweak ?


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

UK225 said:


> Which fuelling channels did you tweak ?


So far I have tweaked three channels: inc. loads enrichment, dec. loads enrichment, and warmup enrichment.

I decreased the warmup enrichment because the engine did not run perfectly with temps below 60. The tailpipes were getting black considerably fast. A couple of percents off, and it's now perfect. Also all the misfires are now gone with cold engine.

The other two tweaks are about getting rid of some hesitation under certain driving conditions. After I got them spot on, the engine and turbo are now sounding happier. VAG-COM logs actually confirm my impressions, AFAIK (lower temps, less timing pull, A/F spot on).

In the end all the tweaks were within VAG-COM tweaking range, no Lemmiwinks needed after all.

I have changed the settings back and forth many times, driven 160miles with the settings, switched back and compared. It's very consistent, the engine is much smoother, less vibration, more torque, better MPG. Me likes


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I would be interested to see your before/after logs if you wanted to email them over ?


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

UK225 said:


> I would be interested to see your before/after logs if you wanted to email them over ?


I am going to write something about these tweaks later. I am sure you are not the only one here interested in seeing the results :wink:

At the moment I am still trying to log enough data to support my findings. There are many problems in doing so, like reproducing the same driving conditions every day. 
Or logging data fast enough in VAG-COM. So far I have only satisfied myself about the safety of my tweaks, and about the fact things are going to the right direction. Let's see...


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

jonas said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> > Which fuelling channels did you tweak ?
> ...


I've noticed that my tailpipes have quite a bit of residue on them. I've never really given them a good clean :? but there does seems to be slight oily sometimes. Oil consumption doesn't seem unusual and the turbo/engine seems to be behaving itself.

I've got the car booked in for it's 120K service next wednesday. I'll get that out of the way and then do some VAGCOM log runs and consult the WakMeister before changing anything


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

lindley said:


> Oil consumption doesn't seem unusual and the turbo/engine seems to be behaving itself.
> 
> I've got the car booked in for it's 120K service next wednesday. I'll get that out of the way and then do some VAGCOM log runs and consult the WakMeister before changing anything


Don't fix it, if it aint broken!

With my TT, there was generally nothing in the logs suggesting something wrong (at least after I got the temp problem fixed).
The things I have been tweaking are really subtle. Most people wouldn't notice any difference. That's why they are called tweaks...


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Fortunately nothing broken to fix (unless my mechanic notices something that I might not notice!)

Understand "tweaks" which is why I'm asking for your invaluable advice re cleaner talpipes :wink:


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

G'd evening guys!

anybody interested in seeing...

- actually working & verified climate control codes
- basic VAG-COM logging tests explained
- basic CAT & lambda sensor tests revised & explained
- instructions for fuel gauge calibration
- ECU measuring block 000 explained
- dashpod measuring blocks
- dashpod adaptation channels
- A/C measuring blocks
- lots of corrections...

That's the TTweaker's Guide, version 0.3.0, available in the usual place.

Enjoy! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

Once again I have been sitting in very boring meetings at work... and here is the result, a brand new version 0.4.1 of the guide :wink:

Some highlights:
+ Testing basic sensors & switches
+ Testing Lambda control & CATs
+ More climate control codes
+ Key fob recoding revised
+ Xenon measuring blocks
+ ABS/ESP measuring blocks
+ Haldex measuring blocks
+ Lots of corrections...

Enjoy, and please tell us if you find it useful 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you been brilliant again jonas?


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, you need to get out more! :wink: 
But glad you don't... thanks for posting this. 
I've no idea what half of it means, but the other half is a great reference.


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

There is a new version available now, it's gone up to v0.6 

Only a couple of new things this time: 
+ Introduction chapter, some words about VAG-COM
+ Full DTC list, DTC structure explained
+ Part number list for common TT parts
+ Full list of central locking encoding values
+ *Testing the Dashpod gauges.* The checks to perform if you suspect your dashpod is fecked

That's all folks. Enjoy!


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Thank you brilliant


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

very good but i have to say section 4.1.4 the rear ARB is 14mm not 16mm :wink:


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> very good but i have to say section 4.1.4 the rear ARB is 14mm not 16mm :wink:


Bugger :x I forgot to put the standard ARB there.

The 16mm ARB is the 4Motion ARB, the part.no should be correct. The 19mm is the R32 ARB.

I'll add the standard there, too 8)


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Also mirrored on the wikitt here http://www.wikitt.org/wikiTT/index.php? ... king_guide


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Spot on...


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

raptoruk said:


> Spot on...


Thanks! Looks like lots of people have downloaded it, there have been 94 downloads in one day only!

As some of you have noticed, english is not my first language. Actually, it is third... after finnish and swedish. (not polish, which is usually the first guess :roll: )
Anyway, I would be glad to hear any comments, including language and grammar corrections. I know sometimes my english is very clumsy...

Happy tweaking, hope you find it useful!

Cheers
jonas


----------



## Eme09 (Sep 6, 2007)

Is the link broken or something ? 
can some1 PM me a working link ?
thanx


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm struggling as well :? - are you taking it from the link on page 1 or from his sig .. ?


----------



## Eme09 (Sep 6, 2007)

from both 
neither is working


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

Link broken :? :? :?: :? :?


----------



## gravitt (Aug 29, 2007)

PDF link on your sig is broken, but the mirrored link (from Wak) isn't. Please fix! Thanks!

BTW, this is a great resource. I need to let my American mates know.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Also stored here http://www.wikitt.org/wikiTT/index.php? ... king_guide


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

freegeek said:


> Also stored here http://www.wikitt.org/wikiTT/index.php? ... king_guide


Thanks Jim!

I've been very busy moving home lately... and my broadband failed. 
Now the links are updated to the copy in Jim's wiki.

You like?

GOOD


----------



## Ruined (Sep 21, 2007)

This is brilliant

Question from a newbie for the autolock over 15MPH and windows up/down off remote (which are features i use on my other car's clifford) do i need to plug it into a laptop with this VAG software or can i get my local dealer to do it for me?

Need to recode a fob anyway so was thinking i could ask them


----------



## hnetca (Sep 12, 2007)

This is nice! THX!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruined said:


> This is brilliant
> 
> Question from a newbie for the autolock over 15MPH and windows up/down off remote (which are features i use on my other car's clifford) do i need to plug it into a laptop with this VAG software or can i get my local dealer to do it for me?
> 
> Need to recode a fob anyway so was thinking i could ask them


For the price they'll charge you for the fob they should do but they can be a bit funny about the beep.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > This is brilliant
> ...


Audi only do 'favours' for people who have already paid for said favour through extortionate service charges et al. So I'm told, allegedly etc etc 

Joe


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

*The TTweaker's Guide should be made sticky. * 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It should be [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

